# Nikon D70s and HDR Help??



## daninfamous (Sep 28, 2007)

Im very new to HDR and im an amature photographer at best, I take decent shots but im no pro.

Anyways I have a nikon d70s and as far as I can tell I cant set it up for good hdr shots?

I have my iso on 200
but when I do 3 pictures in a row the most I can change the expsoure with braketing is only .5?  like my 3 pictures will be - .5 0 and +.5 ?

I read the best for HDR is 2.0 so - 2.0 0 and +2.0

Is there a setting im not figuring out? and is there a way to set the nikon d70s up to take all the pictures without me pressing the shutter release every time?

Sorry for the newb questions and please dont say read your manual, I cant find it right now..

Thanks in advance

Dan Infamous


----------



## Digital Matt (Sep 28, 2007)

If you want to do it right, then put the camera into manual mode, put it on a tripod, and vary the exposures via changing the shutter speed.


----------



## PNA (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a D70....the D70s is the same with minor changes.

If you have the owner's manual, starting on page 87 is all about bracketing.

If you don't have the manual.....PM me and I'll try and help .

Paul


----------

